

Schedule recurring AWS Lambda invocations with the Unreliable Town Clock - erichammond
https://alestic.com/2015/05/aws-lambda-recurring-schedule/

======
erichammond
A public SNS Topic with a trigger event every quarter hour. Can be used to
drive AWS Lambda functions, SQS queues, and email. Free service from an old
hacker (me) giving back to the hacker community.

~~~
davidascher
I love the spirit of this -- A real "public service". thanks.

